# What are your top three BRB Psychic Powers?



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

For me it has to be the following in this order:

1) Prescience (Divination Primaris)- This power is just amazing, re-roll all failed to hit rolls in both shooting and cc is seriously powerful and almost criminal for the cost of 1 warp charge.

2) Foreboding (#1 Divination Power) - Another Divination great here, this power allows for full BS to be used during Overwatch. My first game in 6th Edition drove home how powerful this power can be. I charged a unit of Wraithguard that had this on them with my TWC. Needless to say my TWC did not make it. I will also never forget when a unit has that on them again.

3) Psychic Shriek (Telepathy Primaris) - This is a 12" witchfire power that I love. There is other powers out there that are arguably better but I just like this power. If they do not Deny the Witch against it you roll 3d6 then subtract the Leadership of the target unit from the total. The resulting number is how many wounds the unit takes with no armor or cover saves allowed. Against lower leadership units this power can chew up quite a few models, even against high leadership models it has the potential of doing 8 wounds.


So what are your top three and why are they the top 3 for you?


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Prescience for the obvious reasons.

Puppet Master - this power has turned a number of games around for me. Using it against enemy tanks, walkers, or MCs can allow you to do some serious damage to the enemy. I still remember fondly a game where I used an enemy's Predator to remove his whirlwind one turn and one of his rhinos the next. Using Dark Eldar vehicles against each other is also a favorite pastime.

Molten Beam - Beam powers are easy to underestimate, but are one of the most effective sniping powers in the game. With good positioning you can fire a beam and potentially kill one or more high priority targets. The fact it is a melta is just an added bonus.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

1. Prescience - Because I play Dark Angels and twin-linked everything is awesome.

2. Psychic Shriek - Stupidly powerful against most infantry

3. Either Precognition or Misfortune, depending what HQ I'm using.


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

1. Hallucination - Watching an elite unit decorated with nasty close combat weapons turn upon themselves or just sit there while you beat the living snot out of them is just positively delightful

2. Puppet master - Oh, I see you have a riptide/wraithknight, may I try out that nasty looking weapon?

3. Invisibility - At the end of the day, who doesn't like the idea of sending in an invisible horde into combat or making your very large vehicles seemingly vanish before your eyes? Invisible zombies is an absolute treat!

Can anyone tell that I really like Telepathy?


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

1) Prescience: Not only incredibly powerful, but also a power you are guaranteed to get. My autocannon havocs love it.

2) Endurance: FnP on any unit I desire is pretty boss, especially on marines but the relentless on top of it is just gravy? So now my CSM gets to Rapid Fire AND assault? Better say your prayers imperial scum.

3) Invisibility: Being not only a really powerful spell this one also wins because of the fluff. Seriously, it turns your guys invisible. How is that not completely badass?


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Prescience: double range guide that works in CC? thanks!

misfortune: i mostly play against MEQs and bring them down with weight of fire instead of ap1-3 weapons. So making them re-roll successful saves is amazing.

Precognition: The only times i roll more than once or twice on the divination table are when i'm playing grey knights. Having your guys in termy armour all of a sudden be able to reroll failed saves is amazing (i'll actually take 1 in 36 wounds)


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

My three are

1)Prescience
2)Misfortune
3) Precognition

These three are just stupidly powerful. I'm also going to give a special mention to Scryer's Gaze- It's just amazing Reserves manipulation in the edition of ridiculously strong flyers.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

IN no particular order:
Foreboding
Misfortune and 
Perfect Timing

I like these three because they all apply to units, not just the Psyker so you get maximum bang for your buck.

Perfect timing works in well with my Purgation Squad firing without LoS 

I sometimes think about Gate of Infinity as well because a Librarian with the Codex powers can "Summon" a unit and Gate of Infinity can move it away again. Not sure if it has a use but it would be a cool way to mess with a guy's head !


----------

